# Stocking up and staying invisible



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I had an interesting experience yesterday. I am doing my quarterly restock on various items and I was at an Aldi's grocery store. On my second pass through the check out line with an overflowing cart, an elderly lady behind me began to comment. She asked how many people I was feeding. I laughed and said with kids and their friends, it varies how many show up at my table. She then asked how long that much food would last me, that it would last her a whole year. Again I laughed along and answered that I surely wished it would last me a whole year also.

I'm not inclined to lie about prepping, nor am I inclined to spill my guts, particularly to strangers. I am sure she was just making sociable conversation as is common around here in my community. In the past, I have had other ladies ask about ingredients I was buying and we ended up sharing recipes there in the check out line. 

I'm not yet ready to start traveling from store to store to "disguise" the volume of my purchases, not that I really have much of an option to do that as we are a few hours away from any city of any size. But I just wanted to remind folks that loose lips sink ships, or at least can empty out pantries in a hurry. Mumm's the word.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Might be worth a drive into a big city once every few months to go to multiple stores.
If I am stocking up thats what I do -- but then I work in the north Dallas suburbs so its easy for me to spend a couple hours after work going to 3 or 4 stores before going home.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Which brings the question to my mind....when stocking up how do you get it in the house without the neighborhood noticing? 

We will live in town on Main Street (literally). I love our neighbors, but I really don't want to advertise. We will be moving home to an empty pantry, so "lots" will be going through the door in the first few months. Yes, I know they will be gone from their house all day on Mondays, but I don't usually care to shop on Mondays.....stores are too busy.


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Which brings the question to my mind....when stocking up how do you get it in the house without the neighborhood noticing?


Unload from inside the garage. Close the garage door, first.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

booklover said:


> Unload from inside the garage. Close the garage door, first.


That's what I do. 

Either that or just wait until nightfall.

As for conversation starters in grocery lines, you handled it just right. My 'excuse' is I only shop once a month for most of my groceries.


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

If you don't have a garage I would hide it under in a laundry basket or something like that.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Garage is 30 feet from house, great thought though. Laundry baskets....usually full of laundry, but maybe I should save a few of the moving boxes (if any are smaller), so it looks like we are just bringing in more "stuff" family stored for us.......you have my mental juices flowing.


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

We bring groceries home after nightfall, not to hide them as much as because that's the way it usually works out. I'm not too worried about the neighbors, though, because everybody "knows" we're poor (which is ridiculous; suburban Massachusetts is really warped).


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't have a problem with unloading groceries --first of all cause I live in the country, and we raise almost everything we need, but my concern was with money--going to the bank for coin money. But now I get rolls of quarters for "laundry money" and of course save my odd change. BUT over the years I have learned that if I or one of my children to to the PO, they have stamp machines in the lobby (at least mine does) so once or twice a week, we go and buy one or 2 stamps, but a $20 in it and get the change back in coins--first Susan B Anthony dollars and then Sakakawea dollars. No you can't go every day or they would notice, but once a week on different days works. the people at the bank looked at me kinda funny when I asked for "coin dollars", but my dad always paid my children with a silver dollar when they did chores for him and that is what I tell them--grandchildren do get coins for work , but not that many coins. LOL


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

Carolyn said:


> I don't have a problem with unloading groceries --first of all cause I live in the country, and we raise almost everything we need, but my concern was with money--going to the bank for coin money. But now I get rolls of quarters for "laundry money" and of course save my odd change. BUT over the years I have learned that if I or one of my children to to the PO, they have stamp machines in the lobby (at least mine does) so once or twice a week, we go and buy one or 2 stamps, but a $20 in it and get the change back in coins--first Susan B Anthony dollars and then Sakakawea dollars. No you can't go every day or they would notice, but once a week on different days works. the people at the bank looked at me kinda funny when I asked for "coin dollars", but my dad always paid my children with a silver dollar when they did chores for him and that is what I tell them--grandchildren do get coins for work , but not that many coins. LOL


I have to ask. Why coins?


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Which brings the question to my mind....when stocking up how do you get it in the house without the neighborhood noticing?
> 
> We will live in town on Main Street (literally). I love our neighbors, but I really don't want to advertise. We will be moving home to an empty pantry, so "lots" will be going through the door in the first few months. Yes, I know they will be gone from their house all day on Mondays, but I don't usually care to shop on Mondays.....stores are too busy.


ummmm set a trashcan on fire down at the end of the block.......that should pull their attention from ya:goodjob:


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Our neighbors firmly belive that we are die hard bird watchers because that's what we tell them every time we load & unload those camp chairs into the car. Actually rifles are in the bags.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I carry in a bunch of trash bags full of rags and then I cut for son mechanic rags and he carrys out and I told him one day I bet they think he he taking my trash with him. I have one nieghbor that does watch over here. Store here (Krogers) got so high I started shopping Walmart in the city once a month. Made big difference. We do not have much choice here to stores or in the city for that matter. One grocery store here. I was to Walmart Tues and I was stocking more as I may not get to store for awhile and due to eye surgery next week and no lifting for awhile. Clerk knows I am stocking and tells she does and not much room for it but never know what will happen. First I have had any one say anything. She could tell by type of stuff I had in the cart. I do not use a card of any kind at Walmart. One sack of flour 25# same on sugar and couple cans shortening and powdered milk and instant potato, couple bags of pan cake mix. Just me and the mix I do use. For family I would not. I had carton of eggs, pound of butter Package of pork chops , big jar of peanutbutter and some Peppsi for kids when here or take up there to them. That is not much. Like $100 but I see carts full and I bet it does not last them long. I pared the list down to that. I unload in the drive way and not bring in that much any way. I am suppose to be able to drive again before the end of the month, Me and the kitties have a food.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Luckily we live far enough out in the sticks that nobody can see me unloading. But I do make sure I keep the garage door down so that the mail lady or any surprise visitors don't see my stuff.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

Every neighbor around me works during the day except for in the summer. I have two neighbors right across the street that work in a school and are off during the summer. I used to do all my shopping during the day and bring it in right away. Now that the two nosey neighbors are home all day I have been having to wait til after dark. Even then they can see that I have shopping bags or cases of canned goods if they were looking. At night though they are not sitting on their porch with a clear shot to my driveway and front door. (I live in a suburban residential neighborhood). I dont have a garage so that is not an option.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Interesting question since we just got a pallet of buckets FedEx and they had to open the pallet to unload...had to make special trip apparently with the big truck. Gee,wasn't that much but was all bundled. So now they FedEx driver knows what we have...before the buckets weren't emblazoned with Emergency Essentials on the side. Now, our UPS driver is an avid prepper and well aware of what we buy but this driver seemed really interested in whether we made our own bread and excited about the chickens and beehives. My DH is pretty loose-lipped...doesn't get much company here in the boonies so Lord knows what-all he told him!!!!! Mostly the grocery store ladies wanted to know why we bought so much TP--so know I get it at Amazon!! Not many secrets in the country anyhow --everyone knows your business before you do. DEE


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

booklover said:


> Unload from inside the garage. Close the garage door, first.


Yep that's what I do too


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL my neighbors can't see that far...good thing too as I don't have a garage but they can see my barn and pasture....my groceries do run loose and visit the neighbors' salad bar...in fact I have two goats with a half gallon each of milk and 90# of veal eating the neighbors lawn right now!
I'm pretty sure they can hear the 10 roosters crowing too....


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I have no neighbors close enough to see, and it's usually dark when I come in. I have no stores closer than 50 miles, my favorites are about 80 to 100 miles. I only shop once every 3 months and it's a truck load when I shop. I haven't been for over 6 months (a few fill in items from a local store not counting as shopping) and I still have enough, but have a nagging feeling that I need to shop before prices skyrocket. 

I love going to the city and stocking up at Aldies, and some of the dented can stores. I can spend 1/2 as much as I would spend locally and bring home twice as much!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

WHy don't you say that you are buying for family members in unfortunate circumstances and helping them while buying bulk is the most economical way to do it?

Also, why coins?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

or you could say your stocking a local food pantry.....
((Charity starts at home!))


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Mid Tn Mama said:


> Also, why coins?


Have you ever buried paper currency in the ground before??? 

I live in a coastal/ marine environment with 60+ inches of rain per year. Having buried paper currency inside of six multiple layers of protection, it still had mold problems after only 1 year in the ground. The bank employees had to put on rubber gloves and particle masks - to safely handle the moldy paper money, and put it aside to be destroyed by the Federal Reserve System.. That and they weren't very happy with me, for having to handle $3,000 dollars worth of 5's, 10's, 20's, and 50's moldy paper currency

The dollar coins come in rolls of $25.00 each, and are available at any bank. You just have to ask for them..... No moldy money problems with them being buried... Their value as a source of metal, is more than a piece of paper.. 

Plus dollar coins do not burn, if there is a fire!! Those fireproof/ resistant security lockboxes, do not always protect their paper contents all of the time!!:flame:


----------



## dirty (Oct 14, 2005)

Mutti said:


> Interesting question since we just got a pallet of buckets FedEx



this was my first thought when i saw this thread. the UPS driver probably could figure out who all the preppers on his route, if he was so inclined.


----------



## RonPaulRooster (Aug 1, 2008)

radiofish said:


> Have you ever buried paper currency in the ground before???
> 
> I live in a coastal/ marine environment with 60+ inches of rain per year. Having buried paper currency inside of six multiple layers of protection, it still had mold problems after only 1 year in the ground. The bank employees had to put on rubber gloves and particle masks - to safely handle the moldy paper money, and put it aside to be destroyed by the Federal Reserve System.. That and they weren't very happy with me, for having to handle $3,000 dollars worth of 5's, 10's, 20's, and 50's moldy paper currency
> 
> ...


You need to check this site . http://www.eaglesup.com


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

My stock answer if someone is really nosy acting is I'm buying for a family reunion. Which isn't even a lie because a few family comes for dinner a couple of times a year. 

Jennifer


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Jennifer, I like that answer, but around here, it is likely that the stranger in line behind me would be distantly related to one of us and want to come! We joke that we had only moved back here for 6 months until we stopped meeting people who weren't related to those we had already met. Conversation always gets around to "who your people are" and everyone always knows at least one of your relatives.

We live out at the end of a dead-end road, so our nosyiest neighbors are the pasture full of horses and ponies that live next door. THEY don't miss a thing, but I'm pretty sure they won't tell and don't care a fig about all the toilet paper I bring in!

I guess I am cheap, but the only prep items I have ever had shipped via UPS were a grain mill several years ago and the occasional book. Neither was obviously marked. However, I am fortunate enough to live within an hour and a half drive of Lehman's and several other similar stores, so I have the luxury of doing most of my buying in person and in cash.

Still, I do worry about Chatty Cathy (aka Granny Hezekiah), my dm who lives next door. She loves to brag about her stores and I am fearful that regardless of the multiple times I have warned her, she also brags about mine. Let's just say, I have taken to disguising my major/basic staples or hiding them.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Oh! To be that close to Lehman's. That is a store that I don't mind going to. When we went to Ohio a few years ago, that was one of the reasons!

Come to think of it, my horses _are_ pretty nosey. 

How do you explain having moldy money? I can't come up with a good reason, maybe left it in the camper that got a leaky roof? 

Actually, I have been thinking a lot about changing how I purchase food. I have shopped for years at BJ's but that being a membership deal tracks all amounts spending. Hate the thought of the neighbors tracking my spending, too!


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Once in a while I am very happy that I moved to the country. Now I can walk all around my house and nobody can see me, and I can't see another house either. This is in the summer when there are leaves on the trees. I can see a couple of other houses in the winter.

As for storing money. Once in a while I will ask at the bank, if they have any Half-Dollars available. They look in the safe and sometimes they do have some. The other day I picked up a $100 worth of "Kennedy" halves, clad. No silver. Good for long term storage. At the bank I usually mutter something about grandchildren while getting my coins.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

The major food purchases here aren't typically done at the grocery. DH eats so much meat that he makes a trip to the slaughterhouse about once every 3 months to restock. That, along with pasta and potatoes is his diet. My diet is strictly vegetarian and fresh food, so that's shopping at the farmers' market, provided by our family gardens, or sometimes bought at a grocery. We do make a quarterly trip to the grocery to stock up on any food supplies that are shelf stable and have to be replaced or rotated. But food off the shelf isn't what we typically eat. We do both eat bread, but this is usually purchased on a limited basis or bought fresh baked from local sources. We don't drink or use milk. We sometimes purchase eggs locally, but not often. We buy cheese and butter from the Amish. 

Besides, it's just me and DH to feed and we don't eat a big amount of food between us. We also don't waste food. That's a big no-no here. 

We've basically lived with the same neighbors for 30 years, and like us, most are retired or close to retirement. We don't meddle in each others business, but are always ready to help each other if asked. 

I don't recall ever having bought enough groceries at one time to warrant any questioning by anyone. I think the only time I've witnessed questioning from others is when they see people checking out with luxury foods and using a food stamp card to pay for it. That's none of my business but I always feel bad for the person checking out to be subjected to public ridicule based on their purchases.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

For most of my canned goods I order cases of food, pay in cash, and pick it up on the loading dock. They don't know my name, though I guess if they were the suspicious type then they could write down my license plate. 

For dry goods I order through a small grocery store where I know the owner. I always pay her in cash and I asked her once if she kept records of my purchases. She said no she didn't but if law enforcement were to confiscate her records then they'd know she had made bulk sales to an anonymous individual. I then asked if she'd refuse to give up my name, even under torture. She laughed and said, "Ernie, if they even MENTION torture I'm singing like a canary."

So I'm hidden, but only up to a point.


----------



## RuralSerenity (Jul 6, 2009)

> Their value as a source of metal, is more than a piece of paper.


This site will calculate the melt value of a coin - I was quite surprised at just how little the value was ( http://www.coinflation.com/coins/basemetal_coin_calculator.html )

(According to that, the melt value of a half dollar is more than a dollar)


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

RonPaulRooster said:


> You need to check this site . http://www.eaglesup.com


Why would I want to buy Gold Coins at Today's prices!!!!

I won't say much here, but at their posted prices - I have made quite a substiantial retrun on my investment when Gold was hovering around $300.00 per ounce...

Paper money or US Gov't Minted common currency coins are handy to have for everyday expenses. Try paying your land taxes with Canadian Maple Leaf 1 ounce Gold coins... It is always nice to have U.S. currency/ folding money/ legal tender on hand at all times...

Tab - I was truthful, and told the bank employees that "I had buried it on my property. Not that I didn't trust their bank, or anything like that!!!" Hey the amount was under $10,000, so no having to report it to the IRS or the Federales..

In use of coins for a source of metal, well I do have several drills, large hammers, an anvil, plus a set of Oxy-Acetelene torches - with quite an immagination for metal crafting. Pre 1964 dimes, quarters, half-dollars, and silver dollars do have silver in them.. Maybe I could do some silversmithing, with my stash of coins??

Plus another thought for buying untraceable amounts of food.. As the Post Adjutant for our local American Legion and V.F.W. posts, I do go to the Commerical "Cash and Carry" industrial food suppliers.. I could tell them, it is food for the dinners while feeding 40+ folks at the monthly meetings (2 of them per month) - or we are having another special event and will be feeding 200+ folks at the Veteran's Building/ Hall..


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Another reason for using coins.

They have no serial numbers on them. Cash has serial numbers, and they can certainly be tracked if the LE wanted to. No hidden rfid transmitters either.
Also, many governments have issued new paper notes to the populace, and then declared the old notes not legal tender any longer, say after a year or to.

This would force you to either disgorge all your savings to change the money over to the new, or have it all become worthless/ black market currency.

These are some of my thoughts. Do I do it? no, not now, but I have considered it.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

RF, I bank at a local bank and even went to school with two of the tellers there. They know I'm weird but that would put them over the edge if I brought in moldy money! lol The things one learns on this board........still putting your money in the ground as opposed to a mattress probably makes sense. Makes me wonder even more about something I saw down an old well we have on our property. If I coud get past the snakes that live in it, lots of snakes, I'd try to get it out.

If our currency is declared invalid, wouldn't that include the coins?


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Tab, I am banking with a large bank chain/ my old bank was bought out in the last year. But I have known the local branch tellers for many years - no large employee turn overs...

The bank personel know me and figure that since I am a Marine Corps Vet, that I may be a little off center anyways. Our American Legion and VFW Posts do our banking there also. As a Post Officer, I am one of those authorized to be on those accounts. With the requirements of the 'Patriot Act' when I was added to the Posts bank accounts, I used my California CCW license as one of the two required/ acceptable forms of Identification. So along with the "Merchants", I also get to legally carry a loaded weapon into a Financial Instution.

Plus on the local San Francisco/ Bay Area TV news last night, there was a story on "Safety Deposit Boxes". It seems that if they are broken into (which is occuring), unless you have seperate insurance on their contents - you a screw'd by the bank. The bank is not responseable for any losses that occur inside their vault/ safety deposit box areas - no matter who's fault it is. Even if the bank is grossly negligent, and the locks are drilled out!!! No FDIC insurance for you or your loss of the box contents!!! That is the Federal Law, according to the story that I saw on KPIX channel 5 out of San Francisco..

That makes burying something into the ground on 80 acres of timber, a much safer choice for me!!!!! I believe an armed and vigilant 'Gun Happy Marine' on his own place with something to guard, is a much greater safety measure then some newly hired bank employee!!

If currency were to be exchanged, I am not sure that coins would be required.. Just think of how many zillions of coins that the US Mint has churned out over the years. Plus that is why I went with Canadian Maple Leaf gold coins. I think that Canada or other countries would readily accept them, even if the US were to mess with using Gold as a currency again, as happened in the early 1930's..


----------



## palani (Jun 12, 2005)

RuralSerenity said:


> (According to that, the melt value of a half dollar is more than a dollar)


Odd. I only got $.07 cents for a 50 cent piece on that site.

The value with coins is that you actually own the coin. The coin source is the Treasury rather than the Federal Reserve and no interest is paid to the Federal Reserve on coins.

The fact that you own coins is what makes them valuable. You don't own paper money. You don't even own what you buy with paper money. You pay taxes on paper money. You pay interest on paper money.


----------



## vegascowgirl (Sep 19, 2004)

well, even if people notice me stocking up they never ask. I've lived here for over 5 years now and I've yet to have anyone around here actually know me by name or have a conversation with me. So I guess my solution is, move to a town where folks don't cotton to new comers. Then people don't give a rats backside what you do.


----------



## wildwanderer (Mar 2, 2004)

Will the coins survive in fire proof boxes? I realize paper currency isn't going to do well even in the box but if coins will survive better that is something to look at.
Take care - Thea


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Explanation for moldy money: Dog stole wallet and you only found it on the yard recently.

Jennifer


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

Another explanation: Leaky roof and water damage.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

True: Grandmother buried it in the basement and she just passed away and you found it when cleaning out her effects. (My dad with his Mom's stuff years ago).


----------



## RuralSerenity (Jul 6, 2009)

palani said:


> Odd. I only got $.07 cents for a 50 cent piece on that site.


yes, and the melt value of a Susan B is only 5 cents - pretty sad, huh


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I've had people ask about my large cart full at Aldis. I simply tell them that I hate to shop (true) so stock up when I do (true). I've also said that I don't like to shop during the winter months (true) so try to buy ahead. The truth and only the truth ... just not ALL of the truth!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

wildwanderer said:


> Will the coins survive in fire proof boxes? I realize paper currency isn't going to do well even in the box but if coins will survive better that is something to look at.
> Take care - Thea


I have thrown every coin (except my silver dollars) on top of the red hot woodstove. And inside the hot coals. Most of the newer coins get a nice rainbow patina, then just get darker.

Most of our modern coinage is worthless. However, last year, pre 80's pennies were worth more than face value. With the plummeting of copper, I'd imagine the price is below face value again. The last time I checked, the metal in a 5c piece was worth 7c. 

So bags of nickels is a great storehouse of wealth... it'll not be worth less than five cents, but the metal content can appreciate.

I'd rather have coins buried (preferably pre 64 silver), than paper money.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

In todays coinflation.com report a copper cent [pre 1982] is worth 1.65Â¢.
A nickel is worth 4.08Â¢.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

It;s not unusual to for us to have large amounts of food purchased or Ammo for that matter. A lot of people who live in the Country "go to town" once or twice a month to replenish supplies. As far as the Ammo..well everyone KNEW why everyone else was stocking up. I could make a hefty profit selling the ammo I bought over the last few years.


----------



## wildwanderer (Mar 2, 2004)

quote -texican "I have thrown every coin (except my silver dollars) on top of the red hot woodstove. And inside the hot coals. Most of the newer coins get a nice rainbow patina, then just get darker."



That is useful, I don't know that I have enough money put away for buying a bunch of silver but I have worried about fire even with the fire proof box and the coins would be a better way of storing it well except for weight. 
Thanks alot - Thea


----------



## Wilbur (May 7, 2004)

I go to Sams and ALWAYS have a huge cart. When folks ask I just laugh and tell them I have 8 kids. They just laugh. I have 3.  

As for emptying the car I just back up to the door...the kids all have to help. I worry more about them saying something to their friends than any of the neighbors "seeing it". So some stuff gets unloaded after dark when kids are in bed.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

We have a garage, so it is easy to unload in there. As far as questions while we have been shopping, no one has ever asked but once a bagger made a comment that we must have a lot of kids (we spent almost $400 that trip lol, just DH and me). I just said no, it's just us two but we live an hour away so we try to shop for the month in a single trip. We bring a couple of coolers and a large insulated bag along when we shop because we do actually live quite a distance away from the store we prefer to shop at and think multiple trips are wasteful. But we shop generally every 2-3 weeks, not once a month. 

Generally I think simple answers are best if anyone gets overly nosy, rather than snapped replies to mind their own business. Saying it's your turn to host a family get-together, or you felt the calling to make a large contribution to the local food pantry/soup kitchen, or you have a family member who has been out of work for some time and you want to help out, or that you have inherited your nieces/nephews/grandchildren for the summer and they eat like vultures! All won't cause any suspicion and more than likely you will be forgotten about in 5 minutes. 

My late aunt bought huge bags of sugar in her small town and it was all to feed her hummingbirds (she had many feeders and a ton of the little buggers). Anyone who knew her, and everyone pretty much did in her small town, knew she was just buying hummingbird food. If she had wanted to have a still or something, no one would ever have guessed, because she had a simple reason for what she bought, and pictures of her flocks of hummers at feeding time.


----------

